

Four Lessons Learned Using AngularJS with Ruby on Rails - cdmwebs
http://gaslight.co/blog/4-lessons-learned-doing-angular-on-rails

======
joshowens
Great timing on this post!

I just started to integrate angular.js into a rails app and felt lost on how
to best handle it. In particular, angular-rails-resource looks very handy.

